# Pump guidlines help please



## Marie48 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi all, I'm new to Diabetes UK and Forum-ing! but thought I would just see what everyone thinks. I've just had a review with the diabetic nurse with regards to possibly going on to a pump! I've been Type 1 since 1994, but not well controlled, she has shown me two pumps, Omnipod and Accu-Chek Aviva Insight. They both look good but I'm thinking Omnipod as I don't feel confident with the tubing, I've tried the Libra Sensor and thought that was good, but unable to fund for myself anymore, so happy to have the pump attached. She also said that they would need to see if I meet the NICE guidelines!!! Anyone know what they are? 
Oh and I'm not up to date with abbreviations, sorry.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the forum Marie 
Here's a link to take you to INPUT where the guidelines are published hope it helps  https://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/


----------



## Marie48 (Aug 16, 2018)

Thank you x


----------



## Radders (Aug 16, 2018)

Marie48 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to Diabetes UK and Forum-ing! but thought I would just see what everyone thinks. I've just had a review with the diabetic nurse with regards to possibly going on to a pump! I've been Type 1 since 1994, but not well controlled, she has shown me two pumps, Omnipod and Accu-Chek Aviva Insight. They both look good but I'm thinking Omnipod as I don't feel confident with the tubing, I've tried the Libra Sensor and thought that was good, but unable to fund for myself anymore, so happy to have the pump attached. She also said that they would need to see if I meet the NICE guidelines!!! Anyone know what they are?
> Oh and I'm not up to date with abbreviations, sorry.


Hi Marie
Congratulations on possibly getting a pump. I hope you get one!


----------



## Marie48 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi Radders, yeah I was against them years ago but now Im looking forward to having the Omnipod one. Apparently I have to wait a month or two for the team to discuss my case then I will hear!


----------



## stephknits (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi Marie, there are a couple of us podders on the forum - myself included, so if you have any questions about the omnipod, fire away!  I've been on it for just over a year and love it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 17, 2018)

Good luck with your pump application @Marie48 - hope it goes speedily and is a successful outcome.

Lots of pump users here with many years’ experience under their belts to help you get to grips with it once you get started.

Welcome to the forum too - for abbreviation deciphering, you might find some clues here: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/acronyms-and-abbreviations.16567/


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 17, 2018)

Welcome Marie
I am not a pod user but any general pump questions happy to help.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 27, 2018)

Marie48 said:


> Hi Radders, yeah I was against them years ago but now Im looking forward to having the Omnipod one. Apparently I have to wait a month or two for the team to discuss my case then I will hear!


Good luck


----------

